# Loch Ness Monster FOUND at last?



## pirate_girl

Amateur photographer Ian Bremner, 58, was driving around the Highlands in search of red deer - but stumbled instead across the remarkable sight of what appears to be Nessie swimming in the calm waters of Loch Ness. 

The father-of-four spends most of his weekends in the region taking photographs of the stunning natural beauty. 

But it was not until he got back to his home in Nigg, Invergordon, that he noticed three humps emerging from the water which he thinks could be the elusive monster.

link


----------



## jimbo

Two old tires and a chocolate lab?

The problem is that animals don't swim that way.  Too inefficient.  Lifting a body out of the water requires far more energy than staying in the water.  

Nearly all aquatic animals, and all limbless ground dwelling animals use horizontal motion.

IMO, of course.


----------



## pixie

Looks like seals to me.
Check out the 'front' ( left)


----------



## Catavenger

My cats found Nessie: http://catavenger.20megsfree.com/saucer/saucer2.html


----------



## Av8r3400

That is three harbor seals.


----------



## Catavenger

Av8r3400 said:


> That is three harbor seals.



Spoilsport, you are probably right though and Nessie got beamed back to her home world.


----------



## pirate_girl

You're all right, it sure does look like seals.

I always thought if Nessie did exist, they'd have surely found it by now.
Some guy reportedly camps along the loch year 'round.. and there have been some scientists who've had special equipment with sonar going as deep as they could.

My theory was that it was a very large eel.


----------



## pirate_girl

Catavenger said:


> My cats found Nessie: http://catavenger.20megsfree.com/saucer/saucer2.html




that's cute!


----------



## MrLiberty

I always thought Nessie was Puff the Magic Dragon......

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z15pxWUXvLY"]Puff The Magic Dragon -- Peter, Paul & Mary ~ Live 1965 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tiredretired

They've been looking for Champ, the Lake Champlain monster for years.  So far nothing except blurry photos that look not much better then old tin types.  

Why are they always blurry especially with the camera technology we have today. There has never been a carcass washed up on shore either.


----------



## Danang Sailor

The most famous "Nessie" picture is nothing more than the back and tail of a diving otter:








There are problems with almost all of the rest as well, with many being obvious fakes.  The only ones that give me pause
are these two, taken by The Academy of Applied Science in 1976.  The one on the right was taken 45 seconds after the first
one:






The only thing I've ever seen with fins like this were amphibious reptiles and the estimated size of these would make
whatever it is about 35 feet long.  These don't Ness-issarily make me a true believer, but they make me keep an open
mind on the subject.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------

